# Listing by HD channel of broadcast resolution?



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm curious if there is a reference chart available which delineates the resolution used by the various HD channels E* has chosen to make available? Unfortunately the E* HD receiver requires that a resolution output be selected (as opposed to automatically detecting) and I find a discernible difference in picture sharpness when I have the correct resolution (matching the HD channel resolution) selected in the 722 HD setup menu.

Thanks,


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

If such a list exists, I have never seen it. I searched and found 2 recent threads that will interest you. The first talks about which channels are in 720p or 1080i, based on the knowledge of various posters. The second thread talks about native pass-thru which is not available on the 622/722, but might be someday.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100416
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=103302


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the links. Perhaps as a service to others with a similar interest, we could transition this thread into a listing of those HD channels which output in 720p (the rest- 1080i). As a start, here are those found from an earlier post:

A&E
History
ESPN
ESPN2
Big 10 Network and alternates
National Geographic
ABC
Fox


----------

